
A interesting person's claim on the Internet's old frontier - scrumper
http://rimworld.com
======
scrumper
This is great - we've been talking here recently about the early web and here
is a perfect example of it. Except this is all current: someone's portfolio of
businesses with old-school web stores. And with that domain, you know they've
had it for a really long time.

It's also all wicked fast and every link works and is up to date.

And most of it is about amateur rocketry.

